# Statuses here



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Let's see how site's service is stacking up during a firesale
Examples

Retailer -- Order status -- Y/N tracking number -- Order Date

Erwincomp -- No info -- No -- 08/22/2011

Just read that erwincomp will not give an order status until 24 hours after it has been shipped out
not sure if this is common, or commonly known if it was


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Retailer -- Order status -- Y/N tracking number

CostCentral -- No info -- Nope 

They Said something about restructuring

Will update when i have one D


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

I made it my sig....


----------



## Perk27 (Jun 11, 2011)

Onsale-- ship soon--no


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

Onsale-- ship soon--no


----------



## Joe Dirt (Aug 23, 2011)

Onsale through Amazon - shipping soon - nothing. Ordered at 5:50pm cst on sunday
Erwincomp - order sent through Google checkout - nothing. Ordered at 6:37am cst yesterday


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

1-32GB

Insight.com - complete- tracking number received today- delivery set for Friday

Fed-ex ground


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

Sig...


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Anybody get a response from erwincomp yet?
I got the first email with a link to "my order status" and the money has been taken...
The status is still blank though.


----------



## LexiconDevil (Jun 22, 2011)

when you say the status is blank do you mean there is nothing there or that it says not yet shipped. my item has said that for a few days and every email I send them keeps coming back with the same not yet shipped status.


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

TigerDirect -- Delivered 8/23 -- Recieved Tracking Number -- Ordered 8/22
CDW -- Cancelled -- No Tracking -- Ordered 8/22


----------



## Flying_Hellfish (Jun 6, 2011)

OnSale (via amazon) - Shipped - UPS tracking # recieved - Ordered 8/21
BB - Walk in - walk out with 32GB - 8/23

FWIW, those of you that still have a "shipping soon" status on amazon go into the order detail and look for the "Seller's order number". If you have one you can track status right from the onsale website..... that's how I found out mine actually shipped about 4 hours before amazon emailed me.


----------

